# Which Fluval is better?



## harley (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi, I'm curious which of these two lights you guys think is better for a planted tank: Fluval Eco Bright LED or Fluval Aquasky LED
Thanks.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

The aquasky is a stronger light and has a ton more features(dimmable/color control/weather effects). I don't have any specific numbers, but the Eco is their weakest line of lights. Other option could be the fluval fresh and plant 2.0 light.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## brian3676 (Dec 21, 2014)

I have the Fluval plant 2.0. Great light.


----------



## seandelevan (Sep 24, 2006)

Second on the 2.0. When I bought it last year for my 40 some on here said "you best buy another and you might be in the medium light category". Yeah right dude.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

seandelevan said:


> Second on the 2.0. When I bought it last year for my 40 some on here said "you best buy another and you might be in the medium light category". Yeah right dude.


Hi, i do not think you have the 2.0, it was just released recently.

Michel.


----------



## harley (Jul 24, 2015)

HolyAngel said:


> The aquasky is a stronger light and has a ton more features(dimmable/color control/weather effects). I don't have any specific numbers, but the Eco is their weakest line of lights. Other option could be the fluval fresh and plant 2.0 light.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Thank you. The reason I'm choosing between these 2 are because we just had a Petco open up and they gave out 20% off coupons. I'd love to get the Plant 2.0, but they don't have it in the store. My tank is a 40 gallon and it's 14.5" from the substrate to the light fixture. The guy at Petco said the Eco Bright is the way to go for any planted tank, but when I was looking at the stats on both boxed the Aquasky seemed to give me more options (stronger if I need it). So for this tank would the Aquasky be better?


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

laeanee said:


> The guy at Petco said the Eco Bright is the way to go for any planted tank, but when I was looking at the stats on both boxed the Aquasky seemed to give me more options (stronger if I need it). So for this tank would the Aquasky be better?


Hi, I really do not agree with that guy's statement. The most powerful Fluval light is the Fresh & Plant 2.0, if not available yet at the store, check online at other sites. If not, the 1.0. the Aquatic Plants version, is the most powerful, after the 2.0. Do not take my word for it, check with Fluval. I believe you can send an email to them.

Eco Bright must be good as a viewing light only, Aquasky may work, because your tank is only 14" deep (well even Eco since 14" deep only), but i would check with Fluval.

Problem is, if you buy Eco Bright or Aquasky, and you really are in planted tanks, you may regret it later. They may not give the intensity you want.

Michel.


----------



## jonsnow (May 1, 2015)

laeanee said:


> Thank you. The reason I'm choosing between these 2 are because we just had a Petco open up and they gave out 20% off coupons. I'd love to get the Plant 2.0, but they don't have it in the store. My tank is a 40 gallon and it's 14.5" from the substrate to the light fixture. The guy at Petco said the Eco Bright is the way to go for any planted tank, but when I was looking at the stats on both boxed the Aquasky seemed to give me more options (stronger if I need it). So for this tank would the Aquasky be better?


Fluval lights are currently 15% off online at Kens Fish using the coupon code "fluval". The planted 2.0 looks like the brightest light in the freshwater line, but I would be hesitant to buy it unless you plan on supplementing CO2 and fertilizers. Otherwise you will probably end up with waaay too much light and have algae problems.

Bump:


seandelevan said:


> Second on the 2.0. When I bought it last year for my 40 some on here said "you best buy another and you might be in the medium light category". Yeah right dude.


What is that purple plant in the middle of your tank?


----------



## harley (Jul 24, 2015)

jonsnow said:


> Fluval lights are currently 15% off online at Kens Fish using the coupon code "fluval". The planted 2.0 looks like the brightest light in the freshwater line, but I would be hesitant to buy it unless you plan on supplementing CO2 and fertilizers. Otherwise you will probably end up with waaay too much light and have algae problems.
> 
> Bump:
> 
> What is that purple plant in the middle of your tank?


I went ahead and ordered the 2.0 last night (wish I'd known about the coupon lol) I do have ferts and a small CO2 set up. Thanks!


----------



## brian3676 (Dec 21, 2014)

For anyone researching the 2.0 and cost, The Wet Spot in Portland, OR has really good prices on it. Most know them for ordering fish, but they also will ship lights and stuff I assume. I got my 48-60" for $190. 

Also they advertise a Wifi controler, but I called Fluval and it's not actually available yet. If you call Fluval/Hagen and ask about it they say its pending FCC approval and will put your name on a list. When it's available they send a voucher for one and some "care package" for the inconvenience.


----------



## jonsnow (May 1, 2015)

brian3676 said:


> For anyone researching the 2.0 and cost, The Wet Spot in Portland, OR has really good prices on it. Most know them for ordering fish, but they also will ship lights and stuff I assume. I got my 48-60" for $190.
> 
> Also they advertise a Wifi controler, but I called Fluval and it's not actually available yet. If you call Fluval/Hagen and ask about it they say its pending FCC approval and will put your name on a list. When it's available they send a voucher for one and some "care package" for the inconvenience.


I do not believe that $190 for the 48"-60" Planted 2.0 is a good price. I just bought mine on sale from Kens Fish for about $160.00 (15% off).


----------



## brian3676 (Dec 21, 2014)

Damn, when I was in the store I did a quick google and everything that popped up was $200-$225. Oh well


----------

